# Cloud Atlas: Alles nur gecloud oder Wolke 7 für Inception-Fans? Die Filmkritik zur Romanverfilmung mit Tom Hanks und Halle Berry



## Petra_Froehlich (19. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cloud Atlas: Alles nur gecloud oder Wolke 7 für Inception-Fans? Die Filmkritik zur Romanverfilmung mit Tom Hanks und Halle Berry* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Cloud Atlas: Alles nur gecloud oder Wolke 7 für Inception-Fans? Die Filmkritik zur Romanverfilmung mit Tom Hanks und Halle Berry


----------



## lars9401 (19. November 2012)

1.) Sonmi 451 ist ein Klon und kein Cyborg.
2.) Was haben die bei der FSK mal wieder geraucht um den Film ne 12er Freigabe zu geben.


----------



## LordCrash (19. November 2012)

Cloud Atlas ist sicherlich ein kontroverser Film, der sehr unterschiedliche Kritiken erhalten hat. Ein Vergleich mit dem Inception-Quark ist aber trotzdem nicht angebracht imo....


----------



## Zelias (19. November 2012)

Ist denn der Film vom Umfang ein rundes Werk? Bei 6 Handlungssträngen in 170 Minuten stelle ich mir das doch sehr gehetzt vor.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (19. November 2012)

Sonmi ist kein Cyborg...

Zum FIlm: grandios! Mir kam der Film von der Länge her nur wie ein normallanger 1,5h-Film vor, die Zeit verging wie im Fluge. Allerdings braucht man wirklich 5 bis 10min, um erstmal reinzukommen.
Ich kann dem abschließenden Satz nur beipflichten, man will den Film wirklich gerne sofort ein zweites mal sehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. November 2012)

lars9401 schrieb:


> 2.) Was haben die bei der FSK mal wieder geraucht um den Film ne 12er Freigabe zu geben.



Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Ein Spiel mit derlerlei Gewaltdarstellung wäre in Deutschland ab 18 gewesen und vllt sogar zensiert worden. Aber Filme scheinen weniger realitätsnah zu sein als Spiele deswegen ist es da nicht schlimm wenn die Kinder Gewalt ausgesetzt sind...
In Filme ab 12 dürfen dann ja sogar 6 Jährige rein, wenn die Eltern dabei sind...muss man nicht verstehen diese Regelungen


----------



## AcIDburst (20. November 2012)

Cloud Atlas hat über seine volle Länge wirklich gut unterhalten. Wenn man sich einmal auf die auf den ersten Blick ungewöhnliche Erzählweise eingestellt hat, erwartet einen ein großartiger Film, den man ruhig 2x anschauen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

Ich hab den Film gestern auf BluRay gesehen, hat mit gut gefallen, auch wenn die Verstrickungen der Einzelschicksale nicht wirklich Sinn machen, weil sie eben an sich nicht wirklich miteinander verbunden sind außer auf irgendeiner "spirituellen" Ebene

Was ich aber an der Story, die am weitesten in der Zukunft spielt, nicht verstanden hab: was ist das genau für eine Station oben auf dem Berg, was hat dieser Strahl zu bedeuten, der nach der Aktivierung in den Himmel schiesst? Und wieso ist die Botschafterin eines hochtechnisierten Volkes darauf angewiesen, die Hilfe eines einfachen Ziegenhirten in Anspruch zu nehmen und mit ihm den Berg raufzuklettern, anstatt einfach irgendein Fluggerät zu nehmen?


----------



## MichaelG (11. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Ein Spiel mit derlerlei Gewaltdarstellung wäre in Deutschland ab 18 gewesen und vllt sogar zensiert worden. Aber Filme scheinen weniger realitätsnah zu sein als Spiele deswegen ist es da nicht schlimm wenn die Kinder Gewalt ausgesetzt sind...
> In Filme ab 12 dürfen dann ja sogar 6 Jährige rein, wenn die Eltern dabei sind...muss man nicht verstehen diese Regelungen


 
Und sobald der Film im 2. WK spielt (wie z.B. Unsre Väter, unsere Mütter werden solche Filme ab FSK 12 freigegeben, wo andere Filme bei gleichem Gewaltgrad eine FSK 18 aufgebrummt bekommen.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (15. November 2013)

Habe mir den Film erstmal im Kino angeschaut und habs auch nicht bereut. Habe vorher allerdings sehr zwigespaltene Meinungen zum Film gehört. Der Film ist meiner Meinung nach keine leichte Kost.

Habe den Film jetzt auf Blu-Ray gekauft und noch mal angeschaut. Jetzt habe ich auch endlich das meiste verstanden  Bin da nicht immer ganz so schnell... 

@Herbboy: Ich habe es so verstanden (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, der Film ist kompliziert): Die Botschafterin hat nur sehr begrenzte Mittel was Technik angeht. Sie wollen Kontakt zu außerplanetarischen Kolonien aufnehmen, da die ja Apokalypse überlebt haben und über genügend Mittel verfügen, um noch weitere Menschen zu versorgen.
Als sie auf dem Berg in dem Gebäude sind finden die beiden viele Zeichen von Sonmi, die ja nun als Göttin verehrt wird von den Hirten im Dorf. Das Licht dass dann ausgesendet wird bedeutet, dass Kontakt eben zu diesen außerplanetarischen Kolonien aufgenommen wurde (und es existieren tatsächlich welche!).


----------

